# My ships looking for any old shipmates



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't suppose that any of my old shipmates, except John Briggs of course, are either still alive or sane or computer literate but I will post here a list of my voyages just in case any of them are still around. One never knows, does one.

SS Kaolack	JOS	15/03/1944	21/07/1944
SS Uffington Court	JOS	18/10/1944	25/02/1945
SS Wellington Court	SOS	25/05/1945	27/07/1945
SS Wellington Court	SOS	30/07/1945	12/01/1946
SS Ben Read	EDH	2/02/1946	1/08/1946
SS Fort Glenora	EDH	9/08/1946	1/10/1946
MV Reaveley	EDH	5/05/1947	31/01/1948
SS Agility EDH	15/01/1949	14/02/1949
RFA Robert Middleton	EDH	1/03/1949	21/03/1949
MV Harpalion	EDH	6/04/1949	18/11/1949
MV Willesden	EDH	13/12/1949	17/06/1950
SS Margaret Clunies	AB	21/07/1950	23/09/1950
MV British Success	AB	23/10/1950	30/10/1950
SS Caxton	AB	8/11/1950	8/12/1950
MS Flammulina	AB	14/12/1950	24/07/1951
MV Sutherland	AB	29/08/1951	28/12/1951
SS Carlton	AB	28/01/1952	30/06/1952
MV Port Jackson	AB	26/07/1952	2/08/1952
SS Industria	AB	8/08/1952	19/11/1952
STS Volsella	Deck Stores	16/12/1952	27/01/1953
MV Anonity	AB	13/02/1953	21/02/1953
MV Anonity	AB	27/02/1953	23/03/1953


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I sailed on the Willesden in 1952 for two trips, happy ship and I wish I had never left her for the Beckenham.

John.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Arthur, you have been fibbing to us(Jester) You said that you sailed all the time on tramp ships!
I see a few rather smart liner type ships in that list.(==D)
Blue Flu? Port Line?


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

John Briggs said:


> Arthur, you have been fibbing to us(Jester) You said that you sailed all the time on tramp ships!
> I see a few rather smart liner type ships in that list.(==D)
> Blue Flu? Port Line?


Well no actually if you look at the dates the Port boat was only one week relieving. No Blue Flue though, sorry

Tramps were my favourite. I was conned onto the first shell tanker with a promise of a 6 week trip. It was 9 months. The Brtitish tanker was only a week; I paid off with tonsillitis before she sailed. There were a few coasters. The Big Tanker Volsella; I was saving up to get married and who could resist the Deck Stores job; I was in charge of the matches; big bonus for a pipe smoker.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Just joshing Arthur.
I know you are a tramp ship man and proud of it!


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Arthur,

I nearly forgot. One of the cadets from our Fort Glenora voyage is a member on here.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Glenora*



John Briggs said:


> Arthur,
> 
> I nearly forgot. One of the cadets from our Fort Glenora voyage is a member on here.


Is he the one living on ``the west coast of US or Canada?


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

No Arthur, he is in UK. I will ask him if he minds me giving you his name.


----------



## LANCE BALL (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Arthur, 
I see in your reply that you mentioned a cadet from Fort Glenora living on the west coast USA.,his name was Peter Norwood. Do you have any info on him please.,
Lance Ball. Cadet [1946] .Fort Glenora. 
Please reply by PM.
Many thanks.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Lance,
I've removed your email address.
We have a site policy of removing them at all times. This is because the posts in forums are searchable from the internet and any email addresses can be collected by others for spamming purposes.
Regards
Kris


----------



## sherbornefamily (Nov 6, 2009)

*British Success*

My father was on the British Success from August 1949 to 3 Jan 1950, and I am trying to find some photos of this ship and some of the other less ships he served on to include in a family history, if anyone has any pics of her?


----------

